# Remember these??



## Ken N Tx (Apr 11, 2018)




----------



## Aunt Bea (Apr 11, 2018)

I remember I wonder what the list will look like for today's kids.


----------



## IKE (Apr 11, 2018)

I must be a old fart because I remember everything on the list. 

Anybody remember cap guns and caps ?


----------



## ClassicRockr (Apr 11, 2018)

IKE said:


> Remember these ?
> 
> My favorite cap gun as a kid......The Mattel Fanner 50.
> 
> ...



Actually, I had a toy gun like that for my U.S. Marshall Halloween costume years ago. Wore a real holster and belt and the toy gun was so small, could barely see it in the holster, but it was there.


----------



## SifuPhil (Apr 11, 2018)

18 out of 20 - not bad for a youngster. 

Only missed Howdy Doodie and soda fountains.


----------



## SifuPhil (Apr 11, 2018)

Aunt Bea said:


> I remember I wonder what the list will look like for today's kids.



Do you remember ...



Flip phones
Cars that YOU had to drive
NOT visiting Mars
Donald Trump
Sit-down restaurants
Marriage
Religion
...


----------



## ProsperosDaughter (Apr 11, 2018)

I remember 2, 4, 5, 6, 7, 8, 9, 11, 12, 14, 15, 16, 17, 19, 20. So the others I probably have forgotten

I had a six shooter cap gun (similar to the one above) with a holster that belted and tied in my thigh.

I also had a snub-nose 38 with a shoulder holster. I really liked the smell of the caps.

I was a tomboy.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Apr 11, 2018)

I remember one of the older kids making a contraption similar to this one for popping caps on the sidewalk.

The caps were inserted into the nut and the bolts were gently turned into the nut. 

The next step was to hurl it to the sidewalk and hear the pop.

Not very bright, sort of an introduction to pipe bombs.


----------



## IKE (Apr 11, 2018)

ProsperosDaughter said:


> I had a six shooter cap gun (similar to the one above) with a holster that belted and tied in my thigh.
> I was a tomboy.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## helenbacque (Apr 11, 2018)

So I'm certified Older Than Dirt. Is there a badge?  As a matter of fact, I have children who would remember some of them.


----------



## jujube (Apr 11, 2018)

It's official.....I'm older than dirt.


----------



## AZ Jim (Apr 11, 2018)

20 for 20.  Remember those "throw your voice ads"?


----------



## applecruncher (Apr 11, 2018)

I remember all except 2 and 20.

*@SifuPhil
*I'm surprised you didn't remember Howdy Doody.


----------



## SifuPhil (Apr 11, 2018)

applecruncher said:


> I remember all except 2 and 20.
> 
> *@SifuPhil
> *I'm surprised you didn't remember Howdy Doody.
> ...



I don't know if it's because I fell just outside the age group or it wasn't on the air anymore. Let's see ...

Okay, thanks to the great god Wikipedia - it went off the air in 1960, so I would have been 2 years old.


----------



## applecruncher (Apr 11, 2018)




----------



## applecruncher (Apr 11, 2018)

These weren't on the list, but I had Jerry Mahoney & Knucklehead dummies.


----------



## C'est Moi (Apr 11, 2018)

Aunt Bea said:


> I remember one of the older kids making a contraption similar to this one for popping caps on the sidewalk.
> 
> The caps were inserted into the nut and the bolts were gently turned into the nut.
> 
> ...




I can remember just hitting caps with a hammer.


----------



## applecruncher (Apr 11, 2018)

I remember liking the smell of caps.  Kind of like burning Sulphur.


----------



## SifuPhil (Apr 11, 2018)

applecruncher said:


>



Oh, thank Buddha I never watched that - I would have had night terrors for years! Clarabelle is a killer clown and Howdy reminds me of those Twilight Zone episodes with the dummies. All playing out for an audience of Thorazined kids.

Ugh - I'm glad I grew up with Bugs Bunny.


----------



## SifuPhil (Apr 11, 2018)

applecruncher said:


> These weren't on the list, but I had Jerry Mahoney & Knucklehead dummies.



Now Winchell Mahoney I remember! I rather enjoyed his show.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Apr 11, 2018)

SifuPhil said:


> Now Winchell Mahoney I remember! I rather enjoyed his show.


Paul Winchell.


----------



## IKE (Apr 11, 2018)

Ken, I can remember Paul Winchell and I also remember Victor Bergen with his dummies Charlie McCarthy and Mortimer Snerd being on the old Ed Sullivan Show.


----------



## SifuPhil (Apr 11, 2018)

Ken N Tx said:


> Paul Winchell.



But the name of the show was Winchell Mahoney, wasn't it?


----------



## IKE (Apr 11, 2018)

Correct, at one time Paul Winchell (along with his dummy Jerry Mahoney) had a kids TV show called *"*Winchell-Mahoney Time.*"


*


----------



## squatting dog (Apr 13, 2018)

I had a six shooter cap gun (similar to the one above) with a holster that belted and tied in my thigh.[/QUOTE said:
			
		

> Yep. tied down gun. sure sign of a bonifide gunslinger.   been there, done that.
> Of course, the boots, vest, hat completed the outfit. (sigh) a great Christmas except for not getting the horse.


----------



## Radrook (Apr 19, 2018)

I recall Howdee Doody and later on Bozo the Clown. I was never a fan of either show but I do remember them.  I did enjoy watching THE Mickey Mouse Club and had a crush on Annette Funicello.


----------

